# Epiphytic orchids for PDF viv



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Can anyone point me to a list(if one exists)of epiphytic orchids that do well and bloom in a PDF viv.I know many species need cool nights to bloom and my viv really stays between 72-80 normally. Just wondering what others experiences are.
TIA,
Randal


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You're gonna wanna talk to Littlefrog. I've gotten a nice mix of terrarium appropriate orchids from him. Some of the ones I've gotten are...

Sophronitis cernua, Bulbophyllum breviscapum, B. lishasensis, Restrepis sp. and couple of Pleurothallids.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a Pleurothallis racemiflora just about to pop open in one of my vivs, so I know that one will bloom... And a bulbophyllum (I think breviscapum) in bloom as well. Have a lot of other species that are doing well, but haven't bloomed yet (haven't had any viv longer than 9 months though, so not surprising).

I've seen a list, but I can't remember where... I'd like to develop my own list though, so post your successful orchids here or drop me a note.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> I have a Pleurothallis racemiflora just about to pop open in one of my vivs, so I know that one will bloom... And a bulbophyllum (I think breviscapum) in bloom as well. Have a lot of other species that are doing well, but haven't bloomed yet (haven't had any viv longer than 9 months though, so not surprising).
> 
> I've seen a list, but I can't remember where... I'd like to develop my own list though, so post your successful orchids here or drop me a note.


Thanks Rob and Antone.Rob check your messages 

Edit:BTW its not epiphytic its terrestrial but my Macodes Petola just bloomed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is a list I wrote up:

http://www.orchidboard.com/Growing-orch ... m-vivarium


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Most pleurothallis species will grow in terrariums. In addition, masdevallias, scaphosepalums, bulbophyllums, restrepias, etc. Go to http://www.orchidspecies.com/indexa.htm and tool around some. The site has a great compilation of orchid pictures and culture information. 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Here is a list I wrote up:
> 
> http://www.orchidboard.com/Growing-orch ... m-vivarium


Khamul1of9,
Where did you get that pot the Masdevallia rolfiana is in in your viv and how is it attached to the glass.Very cool and nice viv.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't remember. But I think it was either from Herpsupplies or Blackjungle. In anycase, I haven't seen the exact thing in a long while, but I have seen similar products on these websited I mentioned. They are called planter rocks.

As for my Masdevallia I fear I may be keeping it too warm, but at the same time, its currently growing three or 4 new leaves, at least I think they are leaves. :?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

How warm is too warm for most Masdevallia? Also, any species that stand out for ease of culture?

Any commonly available orchids that would work...I saw Phalaenopsis mentioned so I'm guessing any of those asst. hybrids you see available everywhere?

I like the looks of Haraela odorata(but haven't seen many orchids).


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

*Successes*

I have a number of orchids in my two vivaria and most are doing well. In the slightly less humid viv (around 85%) I have a mini cattleya that's growing like crazy and a masdevallia that's quite happy. In my more humid viv (95%+) I have a very happy Polyrrhiza lindenii (ghost orchid) mounted on grapewood. I plan to try other in the near future, especially a mini oncidium I currently have growing in a wood basket.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Im not really sure how warm is too warm for Masdies. But I would think that anything above 75 is stressful to a Masdiavella. The one I have is warmth tolerant so I chose it to be able to put it in my 29 gallon viv whose temps often reach 80. If it blooms in there, then I will know its ok.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

For those interested I emailed Andy's Orchids about what orchids they would suggest for a PDF viv and here was their response:

Hello Randal,

Sorry for the extremely long delay in responding, but we have recently finished our spring shows, and are now trying to get caught up with my e-mail back log. Following is a listing of orchids that Andy feels will do well under the conditions you state. I hope this list helps. You should be able to find all of these on our website. If you have any further questions please let us know, and I promise I will get back to you quickly. Thank you for your interest in Andy's Orchids.

Orchids Listing for Dart Frog Vivarium 80+Degrees & Very Humid



Pleurothallis grobyi

Ludisia discolor

Malaxis species N. G.

Malaxis species Thailand

Masdevallia wendlandiana

Maxillaria uncata

Bulbophyllum alagense both forms

Pleurothallis tribulariodes

Haraella odorata

Vanilla planifolia

Trichoglottis triflora

Cirrhopetalum curtsii

Dendrobium abberans

Nephelaphyllum all species

Masdevallia floribunda

Dendrobium atroviolaceum "pigmy type"

Pleurothallis allanii

Sincerely,

Harry Phillips

Andy's Orchids Inc.'


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Sending that list was the best thing Andy's Orchids ever did for themselves.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Sending that list was the best thing Andy's Orchids ever did for themselves.


 :lol: 

They'd better hope their prices are competitive or it could have been the worst thing they did for themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

I've seen their prices, and bought from them. I don't know if the prices are competetive, but they are not overly expensive.
I'm a fan of Andy's Orchids, excellent service and excellent plants.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Which of those on the list are a good 'beginner' epi. orchid? Orchids kind of scare me, I'm afraid I'd kill it


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

I know that Dendrobiums, Pluerothalids, Haraella, Masdevallias, Bulbophyllums, Vanilla, can and usually are mounted. I know that Ludisia is not mounted, its terrestrial.
They can be sold already mounted on cork bark or sticks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Khamul1of9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sending that list was the best thing Andy's Orchids ever did for themselves.
> ...


Andy's is regarded as one of the best vendors in the orchid community. Even if their prices aren't competetive, the plants you receive are MUCH better than you can expect to receive from others. Andy's has always scored high.

I might get blasted for posting a link to another forum, but:
Link 1
Link 2
Link 3
Link 4


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

80 + degrees !??!?!


I do believe that would endanger the frogs !



Anyways great thread!

Gives me some insight to wut I should plant in my upcoming Pumilio viv.

Any body had any luck wick with Brassia in there vivs ????




THANX,


TODD


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> 80 + degrees !??!?!
> 
> 
> I do believe that would endanger the frogs !


My original email said up to 80 degrees as the hottest it got.I've never had any problems.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

milehigh said:


> Andy's is regarded as one of the best vendors in the orchid community. Even if their prices aren't competetive, the plants you receive are MUCH better than you can expect to receive from others. Andy's has always scored high.


Trust me, I know Andy's reputation but you gotta remember, there are vendor's on here that have awesome orchids too, which is why I made my comment.

Mostly, it was meant to be funny, hence the smiley... -> :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm sooooory. I selectively ignored the smiley. I just don't remember seeing it. hehe. <---- see the hehe (happy mood here).


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> I'm sooooory. I selectively ignored the smiley. I just don't remember seeing it. hehe. <---- see the hehe (happy mood here).


It was actually directed at Milehigh's post.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Guilty mind.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> milehigh said:
> 
> 
> > Andy's is regarded as one of the best vendors in the orchid community. Even if their prices aren't competetive, the plants you receive are MUCH better than you can expect to receive from others. Andy's has always scored high.
> ...


Point taken.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Just a follow through on Andy's. Their orchids are not inexpensive, but I have visited the greenhouses (amazing) and they grow plants like you can't believe. I've been growing for the better part of 20 years, and I couldn't touch Andy's for culture. Helps that they have the San Diego 360 days of sun a year and perfect temperature thing going for them... 

So, you will pay a premium, but you will get premium plants. I have more plants than you can shake a forest of sticks at, and I still dropped the better part of $1000 dollars at Andy's... Would have spent more if I had it. In orchids, you don't always get what you pay for (E-bay is scary...), but you often do.

Rob


----------

